# Shopping- Lidl/Aldi/CashandCarry



## rrfgvdsfsd (24 Feb 2005)

Curious re the posts saying how much people save by shopping at these new shops?
I read elsewhere on this site that its possible for a single person to shop for a week for €30 at Aldi..? Correct?
Are these savings exagerated?
Are there any of these stores in town?
The only one I know of is in Lucan..are any of these places located in the city centre?
Thanks


----------



## Janet (24 Feb 2005)

Aldi on Parnell Street opposite cinema but it's about the smallest Aldi shop and a bit of a nightmare in my opinion.

Lidl recently opened a shop on Moore Street but I haven't been to it yet so can't say what it's like.  

There's a Lidl in Leixlip too now and Aldi will be opening in Maynooth soon.  Apparently since the Lidl there opened the new 24-hour Tesco in Maynooth have massively cut prices too.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2005)

Please don't  as per the posting guidelines.


----------



## janeymac (24 Feb 2005)

*aldi/lidl*

I am a complete Aldi convert - especially as two new shops have open recently close to me in Clondalkin.  I was sick and tired of handing over €100+ per week in Dunnes for a few items so I decided to try Aldi.  I have not had one product from them that I would not buy again.  The quality is excellent.  They stock Irish fresh produce - fruit and veg, bread, eggs etc.  I can do a full shop for two people (four large tesco bags), a bunch of flowers and usually a few extra bits and pieces from the special buys for about €60.  I don't buy meat from them as it is not the best but I just go to Dunnes every so often and get a few bits of meat.  The chicken and frozen fish is great - especially the salmon fillets.  Aldi is now open at Newlands cross and Fonthill retail park.


----------



## elderdog (24 Feb 2005)

*Re: aldi/lidl*

Where are they ?  Browse for yourself

ireland.aldi.com/

www.lidl.ie/

Lidl are nowhere like as good value as they used to be. In a lot of cases Dunnes now give them a good run for their money....

( I dont care for Aldi )


----------



## aabusername (24 Feb 2005)

*shops*

tesco do their own "Tesco Value Range" and this
is easily as good as lidl/aldi prices.

most of the tesco own brand is free from E's and
other artifical ingredients.

example
tesco have their "own brand pasta sauce" and then
their "value brand pasta sauce" price difference is
about 40% and no difference in taste.

if you use tesco online it show all the different
products and prices by standard weight 2euro 
perKilo etc. so you can see which product is the best 
price

i bought 2 great fruit trees in aldi this morning for
6.49 each bargain


----------



## Tonka (25 Feb 2005)

*Own Brands.*

a lot of Tesco Own brand such as the Blue Stripe Pack stuff is vile inedible Kak such as their Beans or Sausages. Some of it is OK though such as the Savoury Rice and Jaffa cakes. 

Tesco have a higher quality Silver Pack which can be delicious ...like the pizzas . 

Aldi I dind is consistently better than Tesco Blue Stripe Pack Lidl is not as good as Aldi  but still better on average than Blue Stripe Pack .

Neither is as good as Silver Pack  but then again they don;t charge anything like Tesco do. 

If I could get Silver pack quality at Aldi prices I would stay with Tesco. I have not darkened Dunnes Stores doors in years .


----------



## setanta (25 Feb 2005)

*Re: Own Brands.*

tried the Aldi meat in dundalk once and it was poor, but their hams are the biz. The german made proscutto is excellent as is their ham joints ( carlow or kilkenny product). I would temper this by advising to check the country of origin. they have a lot of british ham which I would be dubious about, as the brits buy mostly NZ and Danish products.


----------



## Murt10 (26 Feb 2005)

*Re: Own Brands.*

Both Aldi and Lidl do vacuum packed striploin steaks, Num Num. 

They are Irish beef from Keepack.


----------



## Guggie (26 Feb 2005)

*Re: Own Brands.*

I`ve been using Aldi and Lidl for 2-3 years now.
Find there stuff second to none in quality.
They made me realize what a cosy little arrangement Tesco/Dunnes/Superquinn had on our little Island.
If Aldi/Lidl operate on , say 10% mark up and the others were 25-30% dearer, then they had a mark up of about 40%.
Even publicans struggle to match that.
On principle, I refuse to shop in Tesco/Dunnes/Superquinn except for the odd emergency even if it meant going across the city.The old gang are beginning to compete now.
Until they give me back 25% of the, say Eur10,000, I`ve spent with the T/D/S, the germans will get my business.It makes me angry when I think of the many women with kids struggling to provide food for them and being ripped off over many years.


----------



## ngirl (26 Feb 2005)

*Re: Dunnes and Tesco*

What _really_ annoys me about Dunnes and Tesco is the price of fruit and vegetables - especially the price of basic commodities such as potatoes! 

I get my fruit and veg in a small fruit and veg shop next to my local Tesco. I have worked out that on average Tesco f&v is _twice the price_ of the local F&V shop. I spend 20 euro per week on f&v - I save 1000+euro per year by simply going to the F&V shop next door. Yet I see people coming out of Tesco with trolley loads of fruit and veg!


----------



## N0elC (28 Feb 2005)

shoppingbill.com offer a useful price comparison service.

Tellingly, it seems that Dunnes are often cheaper than the Krauts.


----------



## coininban1 (1 Mar 2005)

*Aldi*

I have been shopping at Aldi for about 3 months now.  I find their stock a bit limiting i.e. coffee, very little choice.  But I do find it great for things like dog food, handwash, cereal, confectionery, cold meats, etc.   I tend to shop there first and then visit Dunnes or Tesco for the rest I couldn't buy there.   For very similar items, Aldi beats them easily.   For example, hosted kids birthday party a few weeks ago.  Had to buy the usual rubbish - minerals, crisps, pizza, cakes, bars, etc.   It all cost less than half of last years party stuff bought in Dunnes I think.  Only snag is we are all putting on too much weight with all the sweet stuff we eat!!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2005)

*Re: Aldi*

*But I do find it great for things like dog food*

Isn't that going a bit far to save money! :eek


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Mar 2005)

Kids are expensive keep and so long as you dont show them the tin, where is the harm.

p.s. Anybody got advice on how to stop kids from piddling against lamp-posts?


----------



## coininban1 (1 Mar 2005)

*Aldi*

Better they piddle at the lamp post then in expensive nappies!! Think of the savings!  I guess that law about dog fouling applies to kids poo too?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2005)

*Re: Aldi*

* Better they piddle at the lamp post then in expensive nappies!!*

Are they incontinent or something?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (2 Mar 2005)

*advice on how to stop kids from piddling against lamp-posts?*

Electric shock therapy.
Works wonders, and all the other kids can get a buzz from watching the sky light up...
:rollin


----------



## extopia (5 Mar 2005)

*Re: advice on how to stop kids from piddling against lamp-po*

Krauts?


----------

